# Bacon Bear's way



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 5, 2020)

I had stop making bacon.  It really was not much better than store bought.  I tried Bear's extra smokey way.  It has a good smoke to it.  Leaner than would want but good.  Seems like every time I slice it starts out thin like I like but than gets thicker.  I freeze 4 hours.  I really need to watch that next time.


----------



## agaffer (Nov 5, 2020)

Most of the things we cook are not as good as what we can buy commercially, but it is fun. My own personal observation about making bacon is that using our back yard smokers we can't cold smoke. I think that for really good bacon and ham, you really need a smokehouse. My wife would throw me out if I put one in our back yard.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

Yum looks great. Pretty lean indeed


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 5, 2020)

Freeze and slice a few inches until it gets soft.  If it hasn't thawed too much reverse slab and continue slicing.
Freeze again and slice a few more inches until you get to the chunky stuff great for beans or soup.

I have  crappy slicer so it needs a lot of user help to get a decent cut of meat.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2020)

I’m a big believer in cold smoked & dry cured bacon. I have tried all the methods, except using TQ. I’m sure Bears method is a real good one, but I think for our taste a dry cure with cure #1 is the best method, then cold smoking.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2020)

I freeze mine for 3 to 4 hours before smoking. Works Great.

If your slices are getting thicker as you go, the thickness dial might be loose, and pressure from the meat is pushing the fence back.

Cold smoking works great, but it takes 2 to 3 times as long to get the same Smoke Flavor as it takes when doing it my way. (20 to 30 hours, instead of 10 hours)

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 6, 2020)

It came out looking like been cold smoke.  Not really using very high temps.  I can say it has the best smoke flavor I have done.  I be making bacon again.  Thanks Bear!


----------

